# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Multi-CDMA Version 1.0.0.0001 Released at 10-07-2014

## mohamed73

*GcProKey Multi-CDMA Version 1.0.0.0001 Released at 10-07-2014* 
What's new?    Added Haier cdma phone unlocking for listed models on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added samsung cdma phone unlocking,flashing,rebuild,reset,read user code etc for listed models on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added oliv cdma phone unlocking for listed models on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added alcatel cdma phone unlocking for listed models on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added SXC1080 cdma usb dongle unlocking. Added micromax cdma C111 QSC6010 cpu base phone unlocking,blink repair,user code reset etc. Added micromax cdma C111 QSC1100 cpu base phone unlocking,user code reset etc. 
Note: This is first release may something not work as expected please report such bug with making your own thread.
attach log and screenshot if possible. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *we care what you need. gcpro all engineer needs we cover. 
Buy online @ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Regards,
GCPro-Key*

----------

